# Ridge Carbide Ts2000 FLAT BOTTOM SUPER BLADE



## BurlyBob

That is impressive. I might have to research them.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've got the TS2000 combo blade on my Laguna Diamond Platinum saw. It's a wonderful blade and makes beautiful cuts. When the woodworking shows hopefully come back through next year, I want to get their Dado Stack.


----------



## pintodeluxe

> I ve got the TS2000 combo blade on my Laguna Diamond Platinum saw. It s a wonderful blade and makes beautiful cuts. When the woodworking shows hopefully come back through next year, I want to get their Dado Stack.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


That Ridge Carbide Dado Master looks too good to be true. I've been using an Infinity Dadonator, which is also very good, but leaves definite score lines on through tenons wider than 3/4". That true flat bottom cut is very interesting.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

If it's great, it's never too expensive… It's just that people are too tight-arsed to buy whats good for them.

Far too many people strive to save that shekel or two, only to spend twice the saving in labour on workarounds.


----------



## stevejack

Yes you get what you pay for. This blade is magic



> If it s great, it s never too expensive… It s just that people are too tight-arsed to buy whats good for them.
> 
> Far too many people strive to save that shekel or two, only to spend twice the saving in labour on workarounds.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## rad457

I have the Dimar 24t FTB from Lee Valley after many years still sharp, hope yours stays sharp as I have had not much good to say about any Rigid blades used so far, appeared to lose there edge too fast?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I have the Dimar 24t FTB from Lee Valley after many years still sharp, hope yours stays sharp as I have had not much good to say about any Rigid blades used so far, appeared to lose there edge too fast?
> 
> - Andre


Rigid or Ridge Carbide? Two Completely different companies.


----------



## therealSteveN

I have been using the Infinity 8" flat top saw blade in 0.250 and it's an awesome flat bottom cutter for 1/4" exact cuts, for drawer bottoms, and I do a lot of dado rabbet joints for making drawers and such. I find it's a lot quicker both on set up, and execution than using a router table. Truly flat bottom cuts with it. The biggest plus is I don't have to deal with the jerk who owns Ridge Carbide anymore.


----------



## rad457

> I have the Dimar 24t FTB from Lee Valley after many years still sharp, hope yours stays sharp as I have had not much good to say about any Rigid blades used so far, appeared to lose there edge too fast?
> 
> - Andre
> 
> Rigid or Ridge Carbide? Two Completely different companies.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Never noticed that, not much blade selection around here, have never heard of Ridge Carbide?


----------



## chem

That cut is impressive (although it must have taken many passes to acheive). It is true that dado sets leave some grooves, but my understanding is that this is to make clean cuts in plywood. It would be interesting to see how this cuts plywood. I have actually found the grooves (which are prominent) to be really useful when cutting tenons. As I finesse the tenon width I can use the presence of the groove to gauge my planning progress.


----------



## stevejack

NO this blade is not a DADO. It is what its advertised to be a A Full kerf 1/8 inch precision ground hard as hell steel and Carbide Flat bottom cut blade. I was so impressed I got a Think kerf blade yesterday. I made a few repeat passes that is for sure! BUT there are times you just need a couple/a few say Lap or Dado joints and don't want to bother setting up for a dado blade, taking off your riving knife and putting in your dado insert.

I have tried every STACK DADO under say $200. Every single one SUCKS BAD. Now Ridge Carbide has a Cherry DADO setup for around $400 That people are going sterile singing its praises. I got one of those on my list. BUT hard for me to justify a BLADE that costs as much as your table saw.

Ridge Carbide also has a sharpening program for their stuff. My Blade here will cost @ $20 to sharpen And worth every penny ALTHOUGH more than one person has told me they have never had to sharpen their Ridge Carbide blades…...

I tried make shift sharpening rigs for your Home Depot and Lowes Blades. You end up giving them to your Friends that do Metal work.



> That cut is impressive (although it must have taken many passes to acheive). It is true that dado sets leave some grooves, but my understanding is that this is to make clean cuts in plywood. It would be interesting to see how this cuts plywood. I have actually found the grooves (which are prominent) to be really useful when cutting tenons. As I finesse the tenon width I can use the presence of the groove to gauge my planning progress.
> 
> - chem


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... You end up giving them to your Friends that do Metal work…
> - stevejack


Or your not-so-favorite woodworker "friends".


----------



## chem

> NO this blade is not a DADO. It is what its advertised to be a A Full kerf 1/8 inch precision ground hard as hell steel and Carbide Flat bottom cut blade.


Another aspect of the advertising from Ridge is "Not for cutting plywood veneers". This is the main difference you will see vs. dado blades or alternating bevel blades. Those little extra ridges are there for a reason. Bottom line is it is nice to have different blades for different applications and this looks like a good type to add to my collection some day.


----------



## bobasaurus

I have the thin kerf version and it is a good blade, though it does slightly bat ear my cuts despite the flat top grind.


----------



## AlanWS

A box joint blade cuts either 1/4" or 3/8" flat-bottomed grooves without bat ears. Since they were introduced by Freud a few years back, lots of companies make them, and some have other widths.

As others have mentioned, the bat ears on dado sets are functional.


----------

